# transférer musique itune d'un PC à un autre



## crazy_beber (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour 
j'ai changé mon PC et jaimerais savoir comment faire pour basculer mes musique d'itunes de mon ancien PC sur mon nouveau PC sans les passez sur une clef USB ??
Es-ce qu'il y aurais une autre solutions ??
merci de me repondre


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

par FireWire 
Le moyen le plus simple, c'est le transfert via une clef usb ou un disque dur..
Sinon, si vous possédez un iPod, vous pouvez récupérer vos musiques avec YamiPod, un petit logiciel qui permet de transférer la musique de l'iBidule à l'ordinateur.

Si vous possédez un mac, une sauvegarde via TimeMachine vous permet de réinstaller toutes vos données sur le nouveau ordinateur.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2011)

Y'a aussi la fonction Partage à domicile d'iTunes qui permet de passer d'un ordi à l'autre tout ce que contient iTunes (musiques, videos, appli, ...)

Il faut lancer iTunes sur les 2 ordis, actver le partgae à domicile, puis sur l'ordi "vide", choisir l'autre prdo (dans la colonne de gauche d'iTunes), puis une fois que toute la bibliothque s'affiche, tout sélectionner, (CTRL A) et tout glisser sur la bibliothèque du nouvel ordi.

Tout va se copier


----------



## nicosrt (12 Mars 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Y'a aussi la fonction Partage à domicile d'iTunes qui permet de passer d'un ordi à l'autre tout ce que contient iTunes (musiques, videos, appli, ...)
> 
> Il faut lancer iTunes sur les 2 ordis, actver le partgae à domicile, puis sur l'ordi "vide", choisir l'autre prdo (dans la colonne de gauche d'iTunes), puis une fois que toute la bibliothque s'affiche, tout sélectionner, (CTRL A) et tout glisser sur la bibliothèque du nouvel ordi.
> 
> Tout va se copier



Voila Rémy a tout dit


----------



## crazy_beber (13 Mars 2011)

Merci 
Je vais essayer toute suite 
Si j'ai problème je vous le dis !!!


----------



## camarche92 (18 Novembre 2012)

J'aimerai juste vous dire quelque chose... arrêtez de vous compliquer la vie! itunes possède une option appelée partage à domicile, cliquez sur cette option a gauche dans la fenêtre itunes et ajoutez votre identifiant apple et votre mot de passe puis faite pareil avec votre ancien ordinateur. vous allez alors lorsque vous irez sur le partage à domicile voir toutes les musiques de la bibliothèque de votre ancien ordinateur. allez ensuite sur édition puis tout sélectionner et cliquez ensuite sur importez en bas à droite de la fenêtre itunes. attendez un peu et voila le travail!! vous avez importé toutes vos musiques j'espère que cela vous aura aidé


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2012)

Bref....ce que je disais en mars 2011


----------

